# Favorite Degree?



## TCShelton (Jun 17, 2009)

Which is it?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 21, 2009)

In the past I've always voted for the EA, but I would have to say the Master. Not only does it require a tremendous amount of dedication to achieve the degree, it also has very important lessons and obligations.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 21, 2009)

I have to vote in favor of the Fellowcraft Degree. This is quite simply for the educational aspects taught at 3 - 5 & 7.... The FC represents where all of us are today, grown out of childhoood into young adult/adulthood but however not quite to our "end of days".


----------



## rhitland (Jun 21, 2009)

My studies always end up about the EA degree so I have to say it is my fav at the moment.


----------



## tom268 (Dec 18, 2009)

As it is said in our ritual, the EA degree contains all others, like a bud contains the whole flower. The MM is impressive in its own way, but it is somewhat specialized. The EA contains the beauty and wisdom of freemasonry in general.


----------



## JTM (Dec 18, 2009)

FC or MM, imo.


----------



## Zack (Dec 18, 2009)

EA


----------



## kmfisher1 (Dec 18, 2009)

which ever one is being conferred at the time is my fav!


----------

